# Iris Purveyors - Recommendations?



## Heather (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks to Diane, I planted a few iris this spring, and we've just taken out a tree which has broadened my growing area so I am thinking about growing some more. Anyone have any recommendations for good, reputable places to purchase bulbs from? Never grown these before but apparently they do pretty well in this area. 

Thanks!


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Jun 29, 2010)

Find a local Society! Just like with orchids! Maybe I just lucked out, but there's a local Iris Society that meets in the same gardening center where my orchid society meets  They have two sales a year, and last fall I was able to go right after we moved into our house and get just what I was looking for - CHASING RAINBOWS. (My all-time favorite Iris - the name says it all, I could look at the various colors and shapes of that iris for Days without seeing it all.) The locals all divide what they can, so you know the iris has been growing well where you live, and they were all setting out on the table, so had there not only been one rhizome left by the time I got there, I could have picked through to find as large or small a division as I wanted to pay for. They were also pretty fresh out of the ground rather than the dried shriveled ones you find in stores, or the much pricier ones actively growing in pots, and no S&H charges. They also sold unknown grab bags for Really cheap prices if you wanted to cover a large area.  I was able to plant another single rhizome in Sept (it was larger & sent from 'back home by my mom) and it established and bloomed this spring already, so fresh divisions seem to be the best combination of affordable and quick to grow and bloom!


----------



## etex (Jun 29, 2010)

Schreiner's Iris Garden is really good and so is Gilbert H Wild & Son. Both send color catalogues and have internet sites. Gilbert Wild is also really good if you are looking for reasonable priced daylilies, peonies and hostas, and they offer huge sales a few time a year.
Glad you like the irises!


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 29, 2010)

bulbs? 
dude!
rhizomes!


----------



## Justin (Jun 29, 2010)

I'll be watching this thread. I absolutely love irises...they are hands-down my favorite bulb/rhizome/tuber/...there are some fantastic bearded iris collections growing in my neighborhood...

i only have one plant at our house --i've been transplanting it every time we rent a new place, and now that we have been in one house for 3 years it is has grown into a monster... but someday when we own property i am going to plant a lot of them.


----------



## nikv (Jun 29, 2010)

Heather,

I can recommend both Schreiner's and Gilbert H. Wilde as reputable sellers. 

If you purchase from Schreiner's, you really can't go wrong with the 12 Popular Dykes Medalists collection. It includes Conjuration, one of my absolute favorites as well as Mesmerizer, a white with "horns" on the petals. It's quite spectacular. Hello Darkness is really good if you're into the "black" irises.

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## Candace (Jun 29, 2010)

Heather, come to my house:> My iris need dividing bad. You can have some divisions for free, just bring a shovel:> I got most of mine from the Iris Society Show here in Sac. or through other sources.


----------



## Heather (Jun 29, 2010)

Hmm, I might have to take you up on that Candace!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 29, 2010)

I love Gilbert Wild. I get daylilies from them, but I'm sure the irises are just as good..they sent me a free one with my last order. Very inexpensive, but healthy plants.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 29, 2010)

Heather said:


> Hmm, I might have to take you up on that Candace!



And come to Michigan. I can give you divisions from about 20 plants.


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 30, 2010)

Lucky you, Heather! Irises now too!

When yours are next in bloom, Dot, I'll have to come see. I adore Irises! :drool:


----------



## etex (Jun 30, 2010)

Heather, If your planting site is not ready,you could pot up the irises in 1 or 2 gallon pots and summer outdoors under a shade tree till planting site is ready.

The daylilies from GW are a great deal, as Eric pointed out. I have been buying from them for several years.


----------



## tocarmar (Jun 30, 2010)

Heather,
I am thinning out my flower beds, and selling some of the plants at the farmers market this year. I have bearded Iris that I inherited from my grandparents about 15 years ago... don't know the names of them but various colors.. I estimate somewhere around 500++ iris in the yard. I also have hostas, mainly the large green leaf variety & a few varigated that I can divide. I also have 3 or so different colored dwarf iris.. I have some wisteria vines from seed, & div. of my orange/red trumpet vines, honeysuckel vines, yellow primrose, white & pink peonies, rose of sharon trees from seed..

If you want anything I can set up a big package deal for you.. or anyone else..


----------



## Rick (Jul 3, 2010)

I live just a few miles a way from a place called Iris City

They have tons of stuff very cheap in comparison to orchids.

They have a website and do mail order.

I think they have some Iris species too. I can't recall where I got it ( I think GrowWild in Fairveiw, TN) but we have a well established patch of the copper iris in our yard.


----------



## tocarmar (Jul 3, 2010)

Here are a few of my Iris

















white dwarf iris


----------



## Candace (Jul 3, 2010)

You guys realize that Heather only lives like 10 mins from me now, right? So she can get all she wants for free, rather than taking out her checkbook;>


----------



## Candace (Jul 3, 2010)

Since folks are posting photos I'll add mine. I've got more varieties not pictured.


----------



## Heather (Jul 7, 2010)

Super pretty guys! 
Yeah, think Candace is going to win out on this one, but thanks so much for the offers! I did order catalogues from some of the other folks you guys recommended. Thank you!


----------



## jewel (Jul 10, 2010)

look for houses in the area with over grown clumps and offer to help divde them then you can take home any extras:evil:


----------



## Rick (Jul 11, 2010)

Candace said:


> You guys realize that Heather only lives like 10 mins from me now, right? So she can get all she wants for free, rather than taking out her checkbook;>



Sounds like a dinner invitation to me Heather:wink:


----------



## nikv (Jul 12, 2010)

Candace,

I can't be absolutely certain, but I think the yellow one is Joyce Terry, the dark purple one is Superstition, don't know the light lavender one, and the last one is probably Spartan. But these are only guesses.

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## Candace (Jul 12, 2010)

The Sac. Iris Society is having their annual show and sale of divisions this Sat. I would imagine there are so many yellow and purple iris hybrids that similar to orchids, without a tag are forever noids. I think I buried metal tags with the hybrid names in the ground, but honestly I've never cared to try and find them. They're just pretty garden plants to me;>


----------

